# Television gantries



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Post pictures of television gantries from stadiums around the world.

Heres the main stand at Celtic to start things off.


----------



## Delmat (May 2, 2007)

Poljud stadium, Split


















by dbonacic


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

American Legion Memorial Stadium in Charlotte (I took it randomly one day, not sure why). Yea, it's pretty old.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

Camera gantries or Press boxes?


----------



## westsidebomber (Feb 5, 2009)

Might be a dumb question but what is the difference?


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

westsidebomber said:


> Might be a dumb question but what is the difference?


In the US a television gantry is a space in the stands set aside for fixed position cameras and give the fixed points of view you usually see from sports on TV.

A press box is designated area for the press(radio, tv, print). They don't seem to be prevalent in soccer stadiums, but in American football they can get pretty large and are usually indistinguishable from the suite areas in larger stadiums. In smaller stadiums, you can easily see them.




























At NFL stadiums they are really large, eliminating the whole covered press areas you see at the World Cup. That's why the US World Cup bid doesn't have to push the covered press area thing. All press members would not only be covered, but in an air conditioned room


----------



## canarywondergod (Apr 24, 2006)

Here are the ones at Carrow Road, home of Norwich City in the championship in English football


----------



## brewerfan386 (Apr 24, 2009)

As mentioned up thread: 
Are we talking about these?








(courtesy of "DN4L" on BaseballFever.com)
or these?








(wikipedia.org)
The thread title is a bit ambiguous. IMHO


----------



## lwa (Aug 2, 2010)

Think this one is worthy of a mention - OK it was never used for TV cameras (mainly since it was destroyed by fire in 1945 - before televised games really began) but it was the first press box at any stadium in the world (i believe)

Hampden Park, Glasgow.


















(annoying to think it survived the heavy bombing of Glasgow during the war, only to be torn appart by fire just 6 months later - otherwise this would have stood until the mid '90's)


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

since no one answers, I guess they mean these (two at the top and one for the main broadcasting partner between the 2nd and 3rd deck at the 50)


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Louisville's "old" Cardinal Stadium has two of them, one for baseball and one for football and other events that may use that configuration. It mostly sits idle now though.


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

As the topicstarter I admit it was a bit unclear. I was talking about camera placement. Unfortunately I couldnt find a good picture at that moment.


----------



## Alemanniafan (Dec 15, 2008)

I didn't find better pictures to show the camera gantries in the new Tivoli in Aachen, Germany (capacity 32900), so I'll use this picture from the opening match last year.










The new Tivoli has a "press roof" on the main stand above the Vip boxes.
There are two rows of seats for commentators and other press folks on the top of main stand, 110 places all together.
The two black boxes or sheds (behind the two rows of press seats) are not for the press but for security, the police and the firefighters are in there. 

For the cameras there are three gantries on that press roof. One large one in the center, between the two black Police sheds and two smaller ones on each side of these sheds, a bit away, placed about on the level where the spots for penalties are. (you can tell where they are from the visible concrete step and the handrails just like in the center between the sheds)
One of the Vip boxes at the very right edge, serves as a TV studio, but its usually only used for bigger events.

Simmilar to the three cameras on the press roof of the main stand there are three cameras down along the side of the pitch. 

Then in addition to that there are also camera gantries in the center of each stand all way up in the rear, which are only rarely used for TV cameras though. Most of the times Fans are standing there watching the match.

Other modern german stadia like in Dresden, Hoffenheim or Augsburg have a very simmilar setup for the TV cameras.


----------



## rantanamo (Sep 12, 2002)

looks nice to see no skycam or cherry pickers, or even the super arm flying around at NFL games. Have to admit the skycam is cool to watch fly around. One day I'm sure they'll replace them with a remote helicopter or hovering copter.


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

The skycam crashed at an MLS game a few years back, left a massive dent in the ground too.


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Kenilworth Road (home of Luton FC)


----------



## MrYoung (Mar 4, 2008)

Oakwell, home of Barnsley.


----------

